# Club induction/education



## Tin Pot (3 Oct 2017)

Most club riders like all riders to have some basic level of understanding of how to ride in groups, what's cool, what's not cool, etc. when they join a club so that first rides run smoother, less chance of problems and so forth.

How have cycling clubs addressed this?

Historically we've done this ad hoc, but we're considering ideas - I'm thinking of approaching it like I would at work, where we have eLearning packages created. People sit the course when it suits them and answer a few questions at the end to embed the knowledge. This also gives you the ability to know how many people have done it how many haven't etc.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Oct 2017)

My club use an article on the website - but this is being superseded by links to the British Cycling videos in the near future. In theory they could look at the hit count - but no proper statistics.


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (3 Oct 2017)

Hi Tin Pot. My club does an introductory ride on the first Sunday of the month, which I usually lead along with another club member or two. We have 10/15 minutes before the ride starts to get an idea of what new people know and what we expect during a ride in terms of group riding etiquette route etc. We encourage people to come to at least two intro rides before becoming a member. Working very well and the number of members has gone through the roof. Hope this helps.


----------



## Welsh wheels (3 Oct 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Most club riders like all riders to have some basic level of understanding of how to ride in groups, what's cool, what's not cool, etc. when they join a club so that first rides run smoother, less chance of problems and so forth.
> 
> How have cycling clubs addressed this?
> 
> Historically we've done this ad hoc, but we're considering ideas - I'm thinking of approaching it like I would at work, where we have eLearning packages created. People sit the course when it suits them and answer a few questions at the end to embed the knowledge. This also gives you the ability to know how many people have done it how many haven't etc.


My club offer beginner rides for people who don't know what they're doing. If you go on the more advanced rides without a clue, you will either learn very quickly or become very unpopular.


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2017)

Mine gets riders out on a couple of shorter rides, which usually helps.


----------



## HLaB (3 Oct 2017)

I can't say there's any real guide in our club other than learning on the job


----------



## rivers (3 Oct 2017)

All new riders in my club go out with group 3 for their first ride.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Oct 2017)

My club runs three Intro rides per month. First Saturday Flat Intro, 3rd Saturday Hilly Intro both 27 miles. On the last Saturday of the month a Progression Ride which alternates monthly as hilly or flat with a distance of 50 miles. All run at around 13mph average.

Ideally three experienced members turn out, one to lead, one sweeper and the third rides up and down the group advising as necessary. The biggest challenge is getting people to follow a wheel.

The object of these rides is to introduce people to the club, group riding and a slower paced ride for those who want it. Newcomers are encouraged to try an Intro if they’re unsure of their level but it’s by no means obligatory.

We do have an issue with helping people progress to Club Ride level, 60+ miles, average 15. Getting new riders to appreciate the need to put in the hard miles and that a few weeks of hanging on the back will work wonders is difficult. 

It can be the same though for experienced riders who are hesitant about the jump from Club to Inters and Inters to Sporting.


----------

